# Whizzer Sportsman



## stingrayjoe (May 24, 2015)

I bought this lot here on the CABE turned out to b e for a 20" Whizzer Sportsman model! In all the years I have been doing this I only found one other Sportsman in a basket(s) in pieces.


----------

